# Google Chrome Web Browser



## Herald (Sep 2, 2008)

Google Chrome

I'm on it now. Working fine so far but I need to "abuse" it in order to know.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 2, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Google Chrome
> 
> I'm on it now. Working fine so far but I need to "abuse" it in order to know.



Bill, you're a wild man! 

(Trembling at contemplating the horrors of browser abuse and remembering those old Timex ads)


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 2, 2008)

Seems neat. Wish they made it for macs.


----------



## Herald (Sep 2, 2008)

FrielWatcher said:


> Seems neat. Wish they made it for macs.



Take THAT Steve Jobs!


----------



## Reformingstudent (Sep 2, 2008)

It doesn't have all the bells and whistles that Firefox or IE have. At least not yet any way. 
Looks naked without all the Tool bars on top like IE and Firefox.


----------



## Staphlobob (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm also using it right now. A bit faster than IE or Firefox, though not very noticeable. I kind of like the stripped-down look and feel of things. So far much better than Avant or Flash Peak. But I will also have to wait and see. Going to check some video and mp3s right now.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 2, 2008)

I just downloaded it. I am wanting to see if it works faster with GMail and Google docs.

At least for me, there is no real threat to move from Firefox. Chrome doesn't have extensions, I can't use Roboform to manage passwords, and my Dragon NS does not recognize it. That is kind of crippling, especially when the main benefit is "clean interface."


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 2, 2008)

I downloaded it too, but it kept crashing on me so I uninstalled it. I'll stick with Firefox.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm having one annoying problem: the touchpad mouse on my laptop will scroll down on GC, but not up. Is anyone else having that problem, or is it just a quirk with my computer (which doesn't have the problem in Firefox, btw).


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll stick with Opera. It's the fastest browser I've ever used.


----------



## Herald (Sep 2, 2008)

It's a beta release so I'm sure there's going to be bugs that need worked out. It's completely open source which is a good thing.


----------



## BlueEyedU2Fan (Sep 3, 2008)

Loving it so far but part of me still wants to stay with Firefox for a bit. However, it does load much quicker than Firefox.


----------

